# Amazing push pin link remover for 99p



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Just got one of these , its seriously amazing for 99p..... recommended ....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183828998102


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks good and worthy.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I was disappointed that the link was now £1.99 lol

so i searched and found another similar tool for 99p...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metal-Adjuster-Watch-Band-Strap-Bracelet-Link-Pins-Remover-Repair-Tools-Kit/133080130650?hash=item1efc31a45a:g:jnEAAOSwUaVc~jQS

and also, a 12 piece tool kit for 99p lol

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-PCS-WATCH-REPAIR-KIT-BACK-CASE-PIN-LINK-SPRING-STRAP-REMOVER-OPENER-TOOL-SET/312585008153?epid=7031625760&hash=item48c784b419:g:~uAAAOSwh0NcwXV6


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Ta both - good reminder that I needed a new one! One of those things that I only think about when I need it and don't want to wait so manage without...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbsup:

I have the Bergeon 7230, which at under a tenner from Cousins is good value and I have been impressed with it. It has the advantage of being able to buy replacement pin pushers if I ever need to, but they are the same cost as one of these eBay ones!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Looks good. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have the Bergeon 7230, which at under a tenner from Cousins is good value and I have been impressed with it. It has the advantage of being able to buy replacement pin pushers if I ever need to, but they are the same cost as one of these eBay ones!


 Thanks for that , I only bought this one for a one off job for a mate so will look into the 7230 , my other Bergeon stuff is amazing value ,,, what tool(s) would you recommended for link removal for watch group screw-in links ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> what tool(s) would you recommended for link removal for watch group screw-in links ?


 Works for me...










You're welcome.

:tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If the screw in pins are right and you can't remove them with a hammer, you'll require an oil cooled welder to tack on some 8mm nuts,










then use the stilsons.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Thanks for that , I only bought this one for a one off job for a mate so will look into the 7230 , my other Bergeon stuff is amazing value ,,, what tool(s) would you recommended for link removal for watch group screw-in links ?


 Good screwdrivers are a must, but i also use this third hand from Horotec

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/screw-holding-bases

The Horotec stuff is just as good, if not better, than Bergeon IMHO. My screwdrivers and tweezers are mainly Horotec


----------



## dropmyload (Jun 24, 2019)

Pyr0 said:


> I was disappointed that the link was now £1.99 lol
> 
> so i searched and found another similar tool for 99p...
> 
> ...


 Noob here, but do these come with a longer pin? I struggle to get the rest of the pin out.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

i just use a pair of pliers


----------

